

Comcast Internet Dies from New England to DC:  Google DNS to the rescue - ojeffmo
http://www.baltimoresun.com/business/technology/bs-md-comcast-20101128,0,6934305.story

======
ojeffmo
<https://brokencomcastinternet.wordpress.com/>

